# DC-3 on Floats



## R-2800 (Dec 30, 2006)

Yup it's true, have a pic of one in flight but scanner is not working at the moment


----------



## evangilder (Dec 31, 2006)

You mean this one?

There were about 5 built for air/sea rescue operations in Alaska and the Pacific.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 31, 2006)

what is it with the Americans and putting things on floats  if you ask me the finest looking floatplane of all time is a float equipt Swordfish


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 2, 2007)

And British ofcourse. 

I like the Walrus and the Bv138.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 3, 2007)

well matt she is a looker


----------



## R-2800 (Jan 3, 2007)

> You mean this one?


 nope its another one, frontal view i think


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 8, 2007)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> if you ask me the finest looking floatplane of all time is a float equipt Swordfish



Looks alright, not as good as the Kingfisher though


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 9, 2007)

the only thing i like about the kingfisher is the fact she has 3 supports to her central float, i dunno why but that looks great........


----------



## HealzDevo (Jan 28, 2007)

Are there any other float-planes you can find? Did the Mustang ever have a project to put floats on it?


----------



## R-2800 (Jan 29, 2007)

I doubt they would have made a mustang on floats or any other fighter but ya' never know


----------



## HealzDevo (Jan 30, 2007)

I mean if it is just for the purposes of ferrying them across to Europe. Be an efficient way if you could work it. I know there was an extra wing put on the Hurricane for long range transport as an extra fuel tank...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 31, 2007)

that was never adapted though, and the most immediate examples of converted to float fighters are the Spitfire and Rufe (Zero)......


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 3, 2007)

The only american figher tested on floats that I know of was the F4F, never went passed the experimental phase though. Aircraft on snow ski's are another thing though. I think just about every major fighter in Europe was tested with snow ski's. The P-51 Mustang was tested but not accepted as a carrier aircraft though.

Micdrow


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 4, 2007)

ah yes, forgot about that brute.....


----------



## HealzDevo (Feb 6, 2007)

Looks interesting. Bit top heavy looking though...


----------



## evangilder (Feb 6, 2007)

Not to mention what those floats do for the performance of the airplane!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 7, 2007)

Yeah, it must of been a real slug once it was in the air


----------



## HealzDevo (Feb 11, 2007)

Okay, I know the Spitfire was tested as a float-plane. Anyone got any images of this particular aircraft...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 11, 2007)




----------



## pbfoot (Feb 11, 2007)

Floats don't help perfarmance but they don't detract as much you might think . the Spit according to my bible hit around 350 knots and the Wildcat about 270


----------



## HealzDevo (Feb 11, 2007)

That is the one I was thinking of, thank-you.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 12, 2007)

Data: British Aircraft of World War II - SUPERMARINE SPITFIRE FLOATPLANE


----------



## HealzDevo (Feb 18, 2007)

A very interesting page. Think I found that one and then forgot about it.


----------



## ww2artist (Feb 20, 2007)

I've always thought the C-47 was a neat aircraft and I quite like the version on floats, too.

Think the Rufe on floats was another good-looker: although, not sure how well she performed with them...........


----------



## R-2800 (Feb 20, 2007)

but dogfighting with the floats? or even attacking anything with them would hamper it a little


----------



## trackend (Feb 20, 2007)

Although not a combat craft and I love the Stringbag, I think the S6 is about the prettiest float plane


----------



## HealzDevo (Feb 20, 2007)

Is the S6 French? Also anyone got photos of the Japanese Submarine Carrier Aircraft? Those look interesting...


----------



## trackend (Feb 21, 2007)

Old RJ Mitchell must be spinning in his grave HD it was his baby and an important step on the way to the Spitfire


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 21, 2007)

Here you go.

Micdrow


----------



## HealzDevo (Feb 25, 2007)

Okay, thanks for the diagram, Micdrow. A very good outline view of the plane. A very interesting plane. Would have been interesting to see its capabilities...


----------

